# الأسقف المستعارة



## architect one (5 يوليو 2008)

السقف المعلق هو السقف الذي يعلق على بعد من السقف الأساسي دون أن يحمل على الجدران. يستعمل هذا السقف لتحسين خصائص الفراغ المعماري ولتوزيع وإخفاء أجهزة الصوت والإنارة والتدفئة وموانع الحريق ولتأمين عزل حراري وصوتي ولمنع انتشار بخار الماء والمساهمة في إنارة الفراغ.
إن الفراغ بين السقف المعلق والسقف الأساسي هو فراغ تخديمي, يحوي أنابيب التدفئة والتبريد والمجاري والأسلاك والكابلات.
يجب أن يكون وزن السقف المعلق خفيفا لأنه محمل على السقف الأساسي.
تعد الأسقف الخالية من الوصلات والمكونة من ألواح الطينة, أو من الطينة المنفذة على الشبك المعدني الممدد من أفضل أنواع الأسقف المعلقة إذ يتراوح وزنها بين 20-50 كغ /م2
أما الأسقف المعلقة الأخرى مثل الشبكة المغطاة بألواح أو شرائح خفيفة الوزن فيتراوح وزنها بين 5-15 كغ /م2 والأسقف المعلقة ذات النظام الشبكي المفتوح بين 2-5 كغ /م2 .

المواد والمنتجات :

تصنع معظم بلاطات وألواح الأسقف المعلقة وكذلك أنظمة التعليق شركات متخصصة وحسب مواصفات تعطي معلومات عن الأنظمة والمواد.
أما بعض المنتجات مثل الخشب وألواح الطينة فقد تتعدد أشكالها وطرق إنتاجها.
أما بالنسبة لاختيار المواد للأسقف المعلقة فيعتمد على وظيفة هذه المواد.
فقد تكون الغاية من السقف المعلق تأمين العزل الحراري أو العزل الصوتي أو الحماية من حدوث أو انتشار الحريق أو منع تسرب بخار الماء أو تكون الغاية جمالية لتحسين مواصفات الفراغ المعماري ويضمن ذلك تحسين شروط الإنارة الداخلية. 
بشكل عام يمكن أن تكون مواد الإنشاء في السقف المعلق ألواحا أو بلاطات أو شرائح منتظمة أو ملساء أو مثقبة.



الأسقف الخاصة بأنظمة الخاصة بالتهوية أو الإنارة:

-	الأسقف الخاصة بالتهوية :
يستفاد من هذه الأسقف بتوجيه الهواء والتحكم بسرعته . يمكن تنظيف هذه الأسقف والتحكم في درجة حرارتها أو رطوبتها.
وتحل المكيفات التي تدخل الهواء إلى فراغ السقف محل مجاري الهواء التقليدية.
وفي حالة وضع مجاري الهواء الراجع في الحيز فوق الاسقف المعلقة فإن ذلك يجب أن يتم بصورة لا يكون فيها تعارض مع حركة هواء التكييف داخل حيز السقف.
وتكون هذه المجاري محكمة ومعزولة لكي لا تسبب تباينا في درجات حرارة الهواء .
وبشكل عام يجب أن يكون الحيز فوق هذه الاسقف محكما ومجهزا بعزل حراري مناسب.

-	الاسقف الخاصة بالاضاءة:
تكون هذه الاسقف شفافة ومكونة من ألواح أو بلاطات على شكل شبكة تساعد في نشر الضوء الصناعي أو الطبيعي. ويراعى في تنفيذها دقة الفصل بين الشرائح المضاءة وغير المضاءة.

يمكن تقسيم هذا النوع من الاسقف إلى نموذجين:
الأول : 
مغلق ويعمل على تشتيت الضوء وتكون العناصر المشتتة أو الناثرة إما من الزجاج أو البلاستيك 
الثاني:
شبكي ويكون من رقائق أو شرائح تستر مصابيح الإنارة أعلى السقف, وتعكس بسطوحها المتعددة والكثيرة اتجاهات الضوء وتوزعه على مختلف الأماكن.




ملاحظة هامة جدا :
نوعية الأسقف المستعارة بحسب المكان المستخدم فيه : 

الأسقف المستعارة والجدران في المدرجات خشبية وتنفذ بتفاصيل خاصة حسب المخططات المعمارية.
يجب أن يكون السقف المعلق متناسقا ونظيفا ومستويا لذا لا بد أولا من لحظ الخدمات كافة , مثل مخارج الهواء ووحدات الإنارة والتركيبات الكهربائية , وإجراء عملية تنسيق يتم على أساسها تحديد منسوب السقف المعلق بحيث لا يتعارض مع الارتفاعات الحيوية المقبولة ومع ارتفاع النوافذ والأبواب 

ملحقات الأسقف المستعارة :

تحتاج الاسقف المعلقة بعض الملحقات التي تكمل السقف مثل الشرائح المحيطية والألواح الموصلة ووحدات الإنارة وموزعات الهواء ومانعات الحريق.
يراعى أن يكون نظام الشرائح المحيطية مأخوذا من الشركة الصانعة للبلاط والنظام الشبكي لضمان التلاؤم بين المكونات. 
كما يجب أن تكون الألواح الموصلة ملائمة لنظام التسقيف المستخدم.وتكون وحدات الإنارة من المعدن أو البلاستيك المقاوم للحرارة.
أما موزعات الهواء فتكون من الألمنيوم أو من مواد بلاستيكية ليفية.
يراعى ضرورة تزويد مجاري هواء التكييف وما شابهها في الأماكن التي تمر منها عبر الألواح والحواجز المانعة للحريق, بخادمات حريق, وتكون من منتجات ذات أسماء تجارية من النوع الموصل بمصهر أو من النوع المكون من بنية نخروبية مصنوعة من مادة تنتفخ في حالة حدوث حريق. تعمل خامدات الحريق على منع مرور الدخان والغازات الساخنة من حاجز الحريق.
وتفضلوا بفائق الإحترام والتقدير


----------



## المهندسة ريتاج (6 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ولو حد عايز اي حاجة فيه يقول لاني عامله فيهresearch
طويل شوية


----------



## مدحت58 (6 يوليو 2008)

يعطيك العافية , لو بالأمكان بعض الصور بالذات (الأسقف الخالية من الوصلات والمكونة من ألواح الطينة, أو من الطينة المنفذة على الشبك المعدني الممدد)
و جزيت خيراً


----------



## بيشوى مهندس معمارى (6 يوليو 2008)

شكراً على الموضع بس لو ممكن أسكيتشات هايرفع من القيمة جداً
على العموم ماقصرت


----------



## Arch_M (6 يوليو 2008)

المهندسة ريتاج قال:


> جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> ولو حد عايز اي حاجة فيه يقول لاني عامله فيهresearch
> طويل شوية



شكرا لك عزيزي كاتب الموضوع على معلوماتك المفيدة اكيد..

وياريت يا مهندسة ريتاج نشوف بحثك ونقدر نطلع عليه للإستفادة من قبل الجميع...شكرا


----------



## Alinajeeb (6 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ahmedandanas (6 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## architect one (13 يوليو 2008)

أنا جاهز إنشاء الله سأرفق لاحقاً صور لبعض الأسقف المستعارة والله الموفق .


----------



## ايمن حسين (9 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## mohamed2009 (9 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه


----------



## محبة لله و للرسول (27 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بارك الله فيك معلومات مفيدة
لكن لو سمحت هل ممكن المزيد لانه انا ايضا احتاج الى المزيد من المعلومات عن هذه الجزئية
اتمنى المساعدةو لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## anvar (28 مارس 2010)

مقال مفيد تسلم يداك


----------



## neseergolden (28 مارس 2010)

مشكور على هذه المعلومات


----------



## hermione (29 مارس 2010)

الموضوع مفيد جدا شكرااااااااااا لك
ياريت لو تضيف بعض الصور للايضاح


----------



## يحيى بن علي الشيخ (29 مارس 2010)

شكراً لك أخي و أتمنى إفادتنا بالصور التوضيحية ....


----------



## مطيع يحيى (29 مارس 2010)

قمة هي الروعة مشكووورة واتمنى لك مزيد من التقدم ,,,


----------



## مطيع يحيى (29 مارس 2010)

*الموضوع مفيد جدا شكرااااااااااا لك
ياريت لو تضيف بعض الصور للايضاح*​


----------



## architect one (13 مايو 2010)

الإخوة الأعزاء بارك الله بكم وشكراً لمروركم أما بالنسبة للصور فيوجد مشاركة لي بإسم كنز الملتقى للديكور يوجد به كثير من الصور أتمنى أن تلبي طلبك .


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (10 يونيو 2010)

thnx


----------



## ROZE1 (11 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا
ولو كان معززا بالصور يكون اكثر فائدة


----------



## محروس عيد (19 أبريل 2011)

جزاك اللة خيرا ولكن مزيد من الشرح لجميع انواع الاسقف المعلقة واماكن تركيبها مثل دورات المياة والطرقات وخلافة


----------



## architect one (30 سبتمبر 2011)

الأخ فنون جميلة والأخ محروس عيد بارك الله بكما وشكراً لمروركما .


----------



## esmaelbaker (9 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور ع الموضوع


----------

